# Throw random things at random people!



## Raika (Mar 17, 2009)

Saw this on another forum and I thought I would bring it to GBAtemp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




This is how you play it:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Person 1: *throws a smelly fish at next poster*
> Person 2: Ahh now I smell all fishy! *flings a lawnmower at next poster*
> Person 3: Oww it mowed all my hair! *chucks a knife at next poster*
> Person 4: *Catches the knife and uses it to cut some apples* *throws a lion at next poster*


Well, you get the idea. You can dodge, catch, eat or anything, but you can't dodge EVERYTHING! (don't cheat!) Also don't throw anything offensive or anything, this is a place to have fun! (this is the EOF, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Okay, I'll start. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*throws a math textbook at next poster*


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 17, 2009)

*gets distracted by all the equations and theorems in the book and forgets to throw stuff*

Remember kids.. math can be fun!


----------



## B-Blue (Mar 17, 2009)

*throws a bug bomb at CockroachMan*

it's super effective!!

*throws a JPH at next poster*


----------



## Jdbye (Mar 17, 2009)

*eats the JPH*

*throws a PS3 at the next poster*


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 17, 2009)

*Uses the new George Foreman Grill to fry some eggs*

*throws a fried egg at the next poster*


----------



## Pizzaroo (Mar 18, 2009)

Now I have more PROTEIN!

*throws ____ at the next poster*


----------



## Raika (Mar 18, 2009)

*catches ____ and throws back a -----*
*throws a pizza at next poster*


----------



## Hehe Moo (Mar 18, 2009)

*opens mouth very wide... but gets slapped in the face by the pizza*

*spits at the next poster*


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 18, 2009)

*puts the spit in Toni Plutonijs drink*

*throws a used condom at the next poster*


----------



## Raika (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey stop throwing used ones, I want NEW ONES NAO!

*throws a cute anime chick at next poster*


----------



## DarkAura (Mar 18, 2009)

You're supposed to use /me >_


----------



## Raika (Mar 18, 2009)

*throws a pie at DarkAura*
You're supposed to throw something! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*throws an eel at next poster*


----------



## hanfhase (Mar 18, 2009)

i throw a shoe att all presidents of the worlds who just like bush


----------



## Brian117 (Mar 18, 2009)

*dodges since Bush is a smelly walrus*

*slaps a wet sloppy post-it note on the next posters ass*


----------



## Linkiboy (Mar 18, 2009)

*dares not post*

whoops

*throws a Costello at the next admin to enter the thread*


----------



## Raika (Mar 19, 2009)

Does that mean I don't get hit by anything since I'm not an admin? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ninja Power! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*throws a shark at next poster*


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 19, 2009)

I RUN TO MAH CANNON!!

*shoots ugly naked man out of cannon at the next poster while wearing a BLINDFOLD D:*


----------



## Raika (Mar 19, 2009)

*man's **** misses Raika by an inch*
WHOA, that was close! X_X
TAKE THAT next poster!

*throws a gigantic katamari at next poster*


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 19, 2009)

YAYZ!! i LOVE KATAMARI!!

*rolls Katamari on next poster*


----------



## Raika (Mar 19, 2009)

Hey st-op-roll-ing-I'm get-ting-frea-kin-dizzy *vomits*

*throws an objection at next poster*


----------



## Shadz (Mar 19, 2009)

*launches self at next poster*


----------



## Raika (Mar 19, 2009)

...
Remember guys, when someone throws something at you, you have to say something first, read my first post for examples! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I will take Shadz's place for saying some comment.

Shadz: How dare you, take this Hold It!

Me: *catches Shadz and throws him into the ocean* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*throws the Sun at next poster*


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 19, 2009)

*avoids The Sun as it is a terrible British tabloid*

*throws magic panties at the poster below me*


----------



## Raika (Mar 19, 2009)

What do those panties do when I wear it? *makes a random person wear it* WTF the person just transformed into a... a... a... a... pantie....... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*throws a onions at next poster*


----------



## xalphax (Mar 19, 2009)

*roasts the onions and puts them on a hot dog* 

want a bite?

*throws hot dog at next person*


----------



## Raika (Mar 19, 2009)

*fails to catch and the hotdog lands on my face* Hey even though you're throwing a hotdawg it doesn't mean I am a dawg that plays fetch the hotdawg like a dawg, okay dawg? XD

*throws a large piece of bacon at next poster*


----------



## Jdbye (Mar 19, 2009)

*catches the bacon in his mouth and eats it with fried eggs*

*throws the TV remote at the next poster*


----------



## Raika (Mar 19, 2009)

Why did you pass me a TV remote for? I wanted my Wiimote!

*tosses an elephant at next poster*


----------



## Hop2089 (Mar 19, 2009)

*Activates the Trap Card Negate Attack which negates the eggplant attack and your battle phase ends*

*Throws Raging Heart at the next poster*


----------



## xalphax (Mar 19, 2009)

*catches raging heart and googles it*

*throws a vectrex at next poster*


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 20, 2009)

*sells Vectrex on eBay (thanx for throwing a _never opened_ Vectrex 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )*

*throws Shrek: Fairytale Freakdown for GBC*


----------



## Hehe Moo (Mar 20, 2009)

*Run away~!!! OUCH! Fell in a puddle of dog shit*

*Kicks dog shit at the next poster*


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 20, 2009)

*avoids it! THE NEO WAY!*a

*throws a shoe at the guy below*


----------



## Raika (Mar 20, 2009)

Kick kick kick kitty kick! *catches the shoe and uses it to spank a kitten's bottom*
ANIMAL ABUSE!!! XD

*throws frozen sushi at next poster*


----------



## KDH (Mar 21, 2009)

*deflects sushi with garbage can lid* I HATE sushi!

*throws great A'Tuin, the four elephants, and the Discworld at next poster*


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 22, 2009)

*I use my portal gun to make all that land on you*

*throws a burnt copy of Jet Set Radio for Dreamcast so someone can have fun : )*


----------



## Gaia (Apr 1, 2009)

*has fun*

*throws three week old KFC at poster after next*


----------



## xalphax (Apr 1, 2009)

*ducks* 

*throws some more KFC*


----------



## Ducky (Jul 29, 2009)

*eats the KFC. 
*understands it has ducks in it.
*chews it a little more.
*gets more oxigen in brain
*gets the idea that I shouldn't be eating ducks.
*Chews a little more..
*Thinks for a momment
*forgot what was in my head.
*eats another KFC.


*throws a cute duck at the next poster *


----------



## Sstew (Aug 4, 2009)

*slaughters the cute duck*

*Throws drumsticks at next poster*


----------



## Briankealing (Aug 4, 2009)

*dodges them and hits the next poster*


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 4, 2009)

*blocks*

*Throws a Gender Changing bomb at the next poster*


----------



## anaxs (Aug 4, 2009)

*changes into a girl*

*throws a pony at the next poster*


----------



## Placeholder (Aug 8, 2009)

*dives out of the way of the pony*

*lobs a couple of Twilight books at the next poster*


----------



## anaxs (Aug 8, 2009)

*reads the books quick*

*tosses toothpast and mouth wash at the next poster*


----------



## coolbho3000 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Use the toothpaste and mouthwash to build doomsday dental machine.* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Throws poison darts below*


----------



## luke_c (Aug 8, 2009)

AHHH! MY EYE!
*Drops the nuke*


----------



## Tokiopop (Aug 8, 2009)

*Throws Potatoe at ShatteredScreens* Hey! Wha- wait a second...


----------



## Domination (Aug 21, 2009)

/me throws a *bump!*


----------



## Veho (Aug 21, 2009)

*hits his shin on the bump* 

*throws a can of herrings*


----------



## Frog (Aug 21, 2009)

*is confused by the red herrings*

*throws master ball*


----------



## Domination (Aug 21, 2009)

*Throws a politoed at master ball*

*Throws a nuke*


----------



## Veho (Aug 21, 2009)

*catches nuke in a giant vat of Jell-O 

*throws a live octopus


----------



## Frog (Aug 21, 2009)

*defeats octopus with my newly caught Politoed.*

*Throws a bear*


----------



## Domination (Aug 21, 2009)

*Throws an potergist-posessed all-cutting ultima chainsaw to destroy bear*

*Throws mudkipz from the sky*


----------



## Veho (Aug 21, 2009)

*loves mudkipz  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*throws Pedobear


----------



## Domination (Aug 21, 2009)

*throws a little girl to appease pedo*

*Throws Aerosmith at non-fans*


----------



## toh_yxes (Aug 21, 2009)

*rocks out to "I Don't Wanna Miss A Thing"*

*throws an iPod at next poster*


----------



## Veho (Aug 21, 2009)

*hocks iPod, buys Cowon 
*throws p1ngp0ng


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Aug 21, 2009)

*uses tennis racket to...'throw' him back o-o*

*throws a random moderator at next poster*


----------



## Domination (Aug 21, 2009)

*Worships the p1ngpong*

*Throws Brian117 merchandise into the crowd!*


----------



## Veho (Aug 21, 2009)

*ignores 

*throws Toni's spiky hairdo at you


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Aug 21, 2009)

*sells them*
*throws Toni at next poster*


----------



## Domination (Aug 21, 2009)

*Destroys toni with the Large Hadrian Collider*

*Throws insanely good music from Joe Perry at all other posters*


----------



## Veho (Aug 21, 2009)

*inserts earplugs 

*throws a Gibson Les Paul at you in honor of the late Les Paul


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Aug 21, 2009)

*looks back at you with a question mark on his face*
*Spams the next poster with overused and annoying 4chan memes*


----------



## Domination (Aug 21, 2009)

*full screens a Joe Perry Picture to block the eye toture*

*Throws the Gibson with Billie Perry's face on it at the next lucky guy*


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Aug 21, 2009)

*dies*

*throws heavy metal CLOUDS at the next poster from heaven as revenge*


----------



## Domination (Aug 21, 2009)

*Plays Iron Maiden's "The Number of the Beast" and counterattacks successfully*

*Throws pie*


----------



## Veho (Aug 21, 2009)

*eats pie 
*throws a barrel of rotten apples


----------



## Domination (Aug 21, 2009)

*gives them to snow white

*throws grumpy


----------



## Veho (Aug 21, 2009)

*gasses Grumpy with nitrous oxide 

*throws a tantrum


----------



## Domination (Aug 21, 2009)

*Lets the child suck on my hard and pink lollipop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Throws a party


----------



## Veho (Aug 21, 2009)

*parties hard 

*tosses a toast


----------



## Domination (Aug 21, 2009)

*/me lolwuts at the toast

*Hurls a pile of human excrete(is that how you spell it)


----------



## Veho (Aug 21, 2009)

*unleashes a swarm of scarabs 

(It's spelled "excrement") 
("to toss a toast" means to propose a toast) 

*throws the Millenium Puzzle


----------



## Domination (Aug 21, 2009)

*Throws Yugi at Millenium puzzle

*Throws Lee from Cardcaptor Sakura


----------



## Veho (Aug 21, 2009)

*throws Eriol Hiiragizawa 

*throws a punch


----------



## Domination (Aug 21, 2009)

*Catches the punch with a spiked metal glove

*Throws the world!!!!!!


----------



## Veho (Aug 21, 2009)

*sells it, has a song by Nirvana written about him 

*throws a pillow


----------



## Domination (Aug 21, 2009)

*PILLOW FIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Throws a random admin


----------



## Veho (Aug 21, 2009)

*throws BoneMonkey to keep the admin occupied for a month 

*throws Wiimote at TV


----------



## Domination (Aug 21, 2009)

*Lets the wiimote destroy Veho's TV and burn down his  house

*Throws mount everest


----------



## Veho (Aug 21, 2009)

*steps aside and lets both Richard Gere and the People's Republic of China beat you, one for oppressing Tibet further, the other for stealing their property (you decide which is which) 

*throws a gopher


----------



## Domination (Aug 21, 2009)

*Throws some nuts

*Throws some grenades at your nuts


----------



## Veho (Aug 21, 2009)

*grenade is deflected by a curious squirrel that was attracted to the nuts


*lobs a squirrel with a bazooka at you


----------



## Domination (Aug 21, 2009)

*Uses hamster warfare to emerge victorious over the squirels

*Throws an elite Hamsta storm trooper!


----------



## xalphax (Aug 25, 2009)

*implements him as a character in the next storm trooper game

*throws ABBA LP


----------



## Veho (Aug 25, 2009)

*dances to "Dancing Queen" 

*throws a Queen LP


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Aug 28, 2009)

*Deletes it

*Throws a ninja


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 28, 2009)

*The Ninja falls into a pit of lava because I didn't catch him*

*Throws an angry morbidly obese woman at next poster*


----------



## artooor (Sep 1, 2009)

*hides behind Hulk*
*Angry morbidly obese woman lands on Hulk's face*
*Pissed Hulk throws angry morbidly obese woman, artooor and Hop2089 at next poster*


----------



## Veho (Sep 1, 2009)

*estimates their landing spot 
*plants a large pink upright dildo on the spot 


*throws Marvel at Disney


----------



## Domination (Sep 2, 2009)

*Shoots down Marvel beofr eit reaches Disnye

*Launches DC at Nickelodeon


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 2, 2009)

Nickeloeon buys DC and the universe begins to crumble. throws a hot dog down the hallway. 







  interpret that how ever you want


----------



## Veho (Sep 2, 2009)

*dodges 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gets arrested for sexual harassment 

*throws a ROM at the n00bs


----------



## Domination (Sep 2, 2009)

*Catches teh ROMs but realise they are ROMs for My Make-Up

*Throws nuclear aircrafts at whoever comes next


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 2, 2009)

*uses telekinesis to send the nuclear aircraft into the sun*

*tosses a pink fireball at the next poster*


----------



## Raika (Sep 5, 2009)

*eats the fireball and spit's out balls of fury*
*throws a cute anime girl at next poster*


----------



## Domination (Sep 5, 2009)

*catches it and throws it at hop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*

*Throws all existing Rolling Stones' records into a pit of lava... if you don't save it, its gonna be gone!


----------



## Raika (Sep 5, 2009)

*stands at a corner and watches*
*throws an eyeball at next poster*


----------



## Domination (Sep 5, 2009)

*crushes it in a fit of anger because Raika never saved the records

*throws a possesed medieval armor which attacks non-pedophiles


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Sep 5, 2009)

*wears it*

*throws a random anime girl at next poster*


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Sep 5, 2009)

*Looks at anime girl and wonders where shes from.*

*Throws a copy of The Conduit at the next poster*


----------



## Domination (Sep 5, 2009)

*Throws a CoD poster and the two fight. CoD wins

*Throws my love


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 5, 2009)

*catches love  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*throws bombs at next poster


----------



## Trademark3001 (Sep 5, 2009)

*oh shit! gets blown up*

*throws a burning match and and a bucket of oil at next poster!!!*


----------



## anaxs (Sep 5, 2009)

*eats the match and dodges the oil* 

* throws a monkey eating a banana at the next poster*


----------



## Briankealing (Sep 6, 2009)

*Parries and lets the monkey hit the next poster*


----------



## Domination (Sep 6, 2009)

*parries and throws a rocket... next poster will be hit with the monkey and a rocket...


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Sep 6, 2009)

*uses a deflector shield*
*yawns*
*throws a landmine*


----------



## Domination (Sep 6, 2009)

*Reflects the landmine using my godly power, it is launched into poor Antoligy's yawning mouth.

*Fires mah lazor


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Sep 6, 2009)

*facepalms*
*goes all psycho-patriarch on Domination*


----------



## Domination (Sep 6, 2009)

*goes to see a shrink

*kills the shrink, mounts him on a rocket, and fires him at Antoligy.


----------



## Raika (Sep 6, 2009)

*stands at a corner and goes lolwut*
*throws a flying elephant at next poster*


----------



## FISHY_au (Sep 6, 2009)

*snipes elephant down using a shotgun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*
*not-so-flying elephant (not to mention not-so-living elephant) falls on next poster*


----------



## Raika (Sep 6, 2009)

*cooks it into elefunt soup*
*smashes a fossil into next poster's face*


----------



## Domination (Sep 6, 2009)

*smashes my fist back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*throws a.... Kiss.


----------



## Veho (Sep 6, 2009)

*dodges kiss for fear of cooties. 

*throws a rock


----------



## Domination (Sep 6, 2009)

*catches the Rock

*throws the Hard Rock


----------



## Tokiopop (Sep 6, 2009)

My head! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*throws lightbulb*


----------



## anaxs (Sep 6, 2009)

* plugs in the light bulb*
*throws my self to the next poster*


----------



## Domination (Sep 7, 2009)

*Raep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Throwss the leftover anaxs who is now in mental unstability at the next guy.


----------



## Raika (Sep 7, 2009)

*shoots him with a shotgun*
*puts a plastic bag over next poster's head*


----------



## FISHY_au (Sep 7, 2009)

*suffocates until half a milisecond in the bag more would have killed me, then tears bag off and calls lawyer*

*throws massive legal fines at next poster*


----------



## Domination (Sep 7, 2009)

How do you define "legal fines" ? The fine you pay or the fines you have to pay? I only accept the fromer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Throws a bone.. expects someone to wag his tail.


----------



## Veho (Sep 7, 2009)

*grabs your bone and follows up with a double entendre 

So, playing with your bone and hoping to get some tail?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*throws back the innuendo emoticon:


----------



## Domination (Sep 7, 2009)

*gladly accepts it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*continues to spread it to the next poster


----------



## FISHY_au (Sep 7, 2009)

*takes bone that is still on the ground and gives it to a homeless cubone*

*throws a pile of scotoplane poo and a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 at the next poster*


----------



## Domination (Sep 7, 2009)

*Shuns the poo but embraces the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Spread the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Raika (Sep 7, 2009)

*pwns all those stuff with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *
*throws a dicktionary at next poster*


----------



## FISHY_au (Sep 7, 2009)

*finds the sexual innuendo very unfunny*

*throws a can of deodorant, a bic lighter and a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (just for Domination) at the next poster*


----------



## Domination (Sep 7, 2009)

*still continues to dodge everything except the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 flies towards the next user


----------



## Veho (Sep 7, 2009)

That's... quite a package there. 

*counters with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*throws a baby at the next poster.


----------



## Domination (Sep 7, 2009)

*lets the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cradle and give the baby lovin'

*Summons Ursus Pedo


----------



## Veho (Sep 7, 2009)

Spoiler: *falls straight into my trap











*throws yaoi manga


----------



## Domination (Sep 7, 2009)

*throws it away... I'm a guy, man...

*Calls up the whole of the Ursus Pedoes and Gary Glitter to rescue Mr. Dave.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 7, 2009)

Throws the accursed iPhone at Domination.


----------



## dombeef (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm not Domination So yeah!Missed me!
"Throws a ball of nuclear waste at next person


----------



## Jdbye (Sep 9, 2009)

*Chucks a xbox 360 controller at dombeef*
*Dies of radiation poisoning*


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 14, 2009)

Throws a used condom at the next poster


----------



## Raika (Sep 14, 2009)

*grabs it with pliers and throws it back at syko's face*
*throws all my homework and stress at next poster*

WEEEEEEEEE I'M FREEEEEEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## Domination (Sep 14, 2009)

*Burns it, and throws my more advanced level math at Raika. Good Game.

*Throws 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 at Raika, but he hates me!!!!!


----------



## benbop1992 (Oct 8, 2009)

*stands here, wanting to revitalise the thread*


----------



## Veho (Oct 8, 2009)

Throws Nintendo Champion at next poster.


----------



## playallday (Oct 8, 2009)

*I don't like crap so I burn it with my flamethrower.  Throws a can of fuel and lit match at next poster*


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 8, 2009)

Survives unscathed, the fuel was diesel: doesn't light easily 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Throws PSP-Go at next poster*


----------



## Hop2089 (Oct 8, 2009)

*Catches the PSPgo and sells it on Ebay*

*throws a sharp candy spear made from peppermint at the next poster*


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 8, 2009)

Gets hit in head with candy spear and loses some brain cells
*throws a PS3 Slim*


----------



## Hop2089 (Oct 8, 2009)

*sells that on Ebay too*

*Throws a bottle of Estrogen Pills at the next poster*


----------



## Ducky (Oct 9, 2009)

*gets all Estrogen filled*

*throws some chocolate bars at the next poster - The title reads , warning you dont know this but this chocolate bar is filled with poo! EAT IT!*


----------



## tijntje_7 (Oct 11, 2009)

*eats chocolate*

Throws fat cats at everyone (errrr...)


----------



## xalphax (Oct 14, 2009)

*does workout with the cats, so they lose weight*

*throws 'fine for parking' sign at next poster*


----------



## Hop2089 (Oct 14, 2009)

*blasts the sign with a grenade cannon*

Take your quota elsewhere

*Throws a ball containing an unknown illegal item that has a warning on the box: Anyone caught in possession of this item will be executed at next poster*


----------



## boof222 (Oct 15, 2009)

*catches that ball with a master ball*

*hits said ball with a golf club into next poster*


----------



## Raika (Oct 15, 2009)

*Putts the ball and scores a hole in one*

*Throws a rickroll at next poster*


----------



## boof222 (Oct 15, 2009)

*gets rickrolled 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*

(this thread is awesome and should be stickied)

*throws a horny ronald mcdonald at next poster*


----------



## playallday (Oct 15, 2009)

*Eats it because it has the word McDonald on it*

*Throws a drum stick at the next poster*


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 15, 2009)

*Eats drum stick* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Throws basketful of Imagine games at next poster*


----------



## boof222 (Oct 15, 2009)

*slaughters the shit out of those imagine games*

*throws chuck norris at next poster*


----------



## Hop2089 (Oct 15, 2009)

boof222 said:
			
		

> *slaughters the shit out of those imagine games*
> 
> *throws chuck norris at next poster*



*Transforms into a dragon and roars sending Chuck Norris running for dear life*

*Throws Princess Tutu at the next poster*


----------



## Hypershad12 (Oct 15, 2009)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> boof222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Kicks Princess Tutu to Oblivion*


----------



## ninchya (Oct 16, 2009)

*tries to dodge but gets slapped across the face by princess tutu*

*picks up hop2089 and throws at next poster*


----------



## anaxs (Oct 16, 2009)

*hop2089 hops over me*

*throws a duck at the next poster*


----------



## Hop2089 (Oct 16, 2009)

*shoots the duck and has blood soup with freshly minced duck for dinner*

*Uses Lock-On and throws a canister of VX gas at the next poster*


----------



## boof222 (Oct 16, 2009)

*hides in a conveniently placed airtight room*

*throws optimus prime at next poster*


----------



## Davess (Oct 16, 2009)

*catches optimus prime*

-reprograms optimus into a raping machine- 

*throws optimus (raping) Prime at next poster*


----------



## Hop2089 (Oct 16, 2009)

davess said:
			
		

> *catches optimus prime*
> 
> -reprograms optimus into a raping machine-
> 
> *throws optimus (raping) Prime at next poster*



*Fires the Karasawa MK-2 laser rifle to destroy the horribly converted Optimus Prime*

*Throws a bloodthirsty, homicidal loli at the next poster*


----------



## boof222 (Oct 16, 2009)

*eats the loli and gets a strange genital infection wtf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 *

*throws kim john il at nex poster*


----------



## boof222 (Oct 18, 2009)

*attempts to revive thread*

*continues to throw kim john il at next poster*


----------



## Raika (Oct 18, 2009)

*Ignores it as I don't even know what that is*

*Smashes a pumpkin into next poster's face*
TRICK OR TREAT!!!


----------



## Domination (Oct 18, 2009)

*doesn't affect him since S'pore doesn't celebrate halloween*

*throws a pool of poo*

and you seriosuly dunno who is kim jong il?


----------



## Raika (Oct 18, 2009)

*jumps in the pool and starts swimming*

*throws a time bomb at next poster*

And yes, I dunno who that is.


----------



## tijntje_7 (Oct 22, 2009)

*catches time bomb*
*sets time bomb at seconds equivalent to the seconds till the next poster will post +3*
*throws time bomb*


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 22, 2009)

*Uses ultra-fast reflexes to disable time bomb*
*Throws British Leyland car at next poster* (Just watched Top Gear, after all)


----------



## FISHY_au (Oct 24, 2009)

* places 3000 rabbit squirrels, one of sudans mustard bombs and paris hilton in the car.

* throws ^ car at next poster.


----------



## Domination (Oct 24, 2009)

*Places Bill Clinton beside Paris Hilton in the car. Adds Taylor Swift, Britney Spears and some Jay Leno in the car. Puts a lion on the top of the car.

*Uses a rocket belt system and catapults it at the next user at half the speed of light.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 24, 2009)

*Uses same ultra-fast reflexes to capture the car*

*Chucks Borg Queen into the car and throws it into a Borg transwarp hub to send it hurtling through the galaxy straight at the next poster*


----------



## Shinryuji (Oct 26, 2009)

*Hides behind a black hole and watches as the car is sucked into oblivion*
Daaaaamn.
*Chucks all the cake in the world at the next poster*


----------



## Hop2089 (Oct 27, 2009)

*catches the cake*

*Throws a parasol at a speed of 120 MPH at the next poster*

Fashion hurts doesn't it.


----------



## benbop1992 (Oct 27, 2009)

Destroys the parasol.

Does nothing else, so the next poster is Confused and Befuddled.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 27, 2009)

Stares at you with a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 expression.
Throws o.o, o-o, 0


----------



## Hop2089 (Oct 27, 2009)

*Takes evasive action*

*Throws CD-I Morshu strapped with 300 lbs of nitro and C4 at the next poster*


----------



## Splych (Oct 27, 2009)

*uses technology from the future to deflect that*

*Shoots a gravity hammer with a gravity hammer launcher*


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 27, 2009)

*Catches gravity hammer with a gravity hammer catcher, then examines the gravity hammer with a gravity hammer examiner in order to find out what a gravity hammer actually is*

*Fires a palm at the face of the next noob/poster (whichever arrives first)*


----------



## benbop1992 (Oct 28, 2009)

*facepalms*
*throws a piece of Shovelware at the next poster*


----------



## Hop2089 (Oct 28, 2009)

*burns the shovelware with a flamethrower*

*Throws an angry sea krait at the next poster*


----------



## Splych (Oct 28, 2009)

*catches the sea karit in a frying pan that has oil and is burning hot*

*throws a football that looks like a bird at the next poster*


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 29, 2009)

*Stares at it* *Gets hit*
*Throws a screaming Sonic at the next poster*


----------



## IzzehO (Oct 29, 2009)

*Stands baffled as sonic is a speed constant...*

*Creates a sonic boom and directs it below him while also smashing out every window around him*


----------



## benbop1992 (Oct 29, 2009)

*get confused by that last post and dies*

*thrown the password to mucus' Acc to the next poster before i died*


----------



## boof222 (Oct 5, 2010)

* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *

Bump

*Throws 9001 Pokenoobs at the next poster*


----------



## FISHY_au (Oct 5, 2010)

*retreats to the EOF bunker*
*throws a broken desk lamp at the next poster*


----------



## boof222 (Oct 5, 2010)

*Blocks it with a desk*

*Throws a pissed off gorrila at next poster*


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 5, 2010)

*Runs away from gorilla*

*Finally gets back from the run and throws a gun that triggers in mid air at the next poster*


----------



## boof222 (Oct 5, 2010)

*Superman happened to fly by and stop the gun before it activated and cause anyone harm*

*Throws a flaming car at next poster*


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 5, 2010)

*Firetruck was driving by when they noticed the flaming car, they put it out before anyone was injured*

*Throws balloon that has a smiley face drawn on at next poster*


----------



## boof222 (Oct 5, 2010)

*Holds a sign pointing here*

*Throws the hamburgler with no pants on at next poster*


----------



## rastsan (Oct 5, 2010)

Throws Alter's repeatedly asked questions back at him and tries not to kill someone with the attention span of a goldfish, or a budgee, by overloading there brain with too much silliness.


----------



## boof222 (Oct 5, 2010)

lolwut ur doin it wrong
*ignores that and continues to throw the hamburgler with no pants on at next poster*


----------



## Paarish (Oct 5, 2010)

bribed the Hamburglar with burgers and the head of Ronald Mcdonald

threw my laptop and the next poster.


----------



## boof222 (Oct 5, 2010)

*took all the pr0n off of it and threw it at next poster*


----------



## DeadLocked (Oct 5, 2010)

*Faps hard* (It's the rule, if you have teh pr0nz you have to fap.)
Throws a cool/trollface





at the next poster.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 5, 2010)

ignores the last post and *masturbates to pr0n*. Oh yeah!

Throws a dildo at the next poster by accident


----------



## gameboy13 (Oct 5, 2010)

Steals the dildo.


Launches a toilet at the next poster with my Zero Point Energy Field Manipulator.


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 6, 2010)

*uses the toilet then throws all my homework at the next poster*


----------



## rastsan (Oct 6, 2010)

Watches the toilet land and sits in it and takes a dump then masturbates on that.

Takes the toilet from above with all I've done to it and places a trail of money hoping somebody will wander up to it... As underneath is a booby trap set to explode through motion sensing...
dang, some thing plopped from the toilet seat and set it off...

edit spelling again...


----------



## boof222 (Oct 6, 2010)

*Got so confused that my head exploded*

*Throws my exploded head at next poster*


----------



## FISHY_au (Oct 6, 2010)

*gives exploded head to pet zombie*
*throws an atom smasher at the next poster*


----------



## person66 (Oct 6, 2010)

*Throws another atom smasher at the atom smasher causing a black hole that I throw at the next poster*


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 6, 2010)

*goes into the black hole but leaves because he forgot to bring a flashlight. finds the flashlight, straps C4 onto it and throws at next poster*


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 6, 2010)

*After the flashlight went in the black hole, it travelled to year 99999999 and there are no humans*
*My arm was sore so I just kicked a lit bomb in the next posters face*


----------



## boof222 (Oct 6, 2010)

*It misses due to my head being exploded from earlier*

*Throws 40 salesmen at the next poster*


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 6, 2010)

*Luffy(One Piece, anime) used his rubber fruit (gomu gomu no ...) to create a net and made the salesman safe and me.*
*Asked Sanji (One Piece) to kick next poster as hard as possible, he agreed.*


----------



## boof222 (Oct 6, 2010)

*Gets kicked in the nuts and flails around*

*Throws a human-eating penis at the next poster*


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 6, 2010)

*Runs away, but when I got caught, I realized the penis likes eating human penises*
*Throws my chewed in half penis at the next poster*


----------



## boof222 (Oct 6, 2010)

*screams as it hits me in the face*

*Begins to throw apple fanboys holding knives at the next poster*


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 6, 2010)

*hands the apple fanboys a new iphone and then stabs them with their own knives and throws bloody carcases at next poster*


----------

